# Remington Semi Auto



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

what can anyone tell me about the new remington that ejects out the bottom.
Cody Teamplug'em


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

It's called the 105CTi. Has speed load like browning autos, Titanium receiver, and a steep price tag ($1300) for a waterfowl/upland gun. Shotgunworld.com had a discussion on it and one post had a link to someone who interviewed Remington at the shotshow.


----------

